# Glock-23 40?



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

Is $550 a good price for a model 23. 40 used with a crimson and 4 mags?


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

with 4 mags that's a great deal.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

A pretty dang good price depending on how much it has been shot and how it has been taken care of.

I would say safe bet you are looking around $325-$450 for a used g27 with 2 mags depending on where you get them from. Mags are running about $25-$35 a piece depending on where you get them from. I would say anywhere from $350 to $475-$500ish...depending on the condition with just the gun and 4 mags. Then the Crimson runs anywhere between $100-$320 depending on where you get it from (new or used). So all together a realistic possiblity used $500-$800ish depending on the buyer and stuff.

*These prices were pulled from local papers, and online stores for an average*


----------

